# Good recipe



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

_Spam Wellington_

1 can of SPAM
1 can of vienna sausages
1 can of crecent roll dough

Preheat oven to 375 degrees.

Mash sausages with fork to create a "pate."

Open dough tube, but instead of pulling the perforated triangles apart, unroll the dough, keep the pieces together and divide the roll into equal rectangular pieces.

On a baking pan with a lip or a loaf pan, place one of the dough halves on/in pan.

Place whole SPAM block on the center of the dough in the pan.

Spread sausage mash onto the top and sides, but not the bottom of the SPAM block. There will be extra sausage mixture, use your discretion as to what to do with it, but obey all local hazardous waste regulations.

Place the other dough half on the top of the SPAM block. Pinch the dough halves together to seal the SPAM block.

Bake in oven until dough is golden brown, roughly 15-20 minutes.

Remove from oven, let it rest, uncovered for at least 10 minutes.

Slice and serve.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

:lol: 
where do you find your recipes?!!!
:lips:


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

ROTFLMAO :lol: 

Been there, done that -- when living in HI. Gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## pierre (May 11, 2005)

THAT'S INCREDIBLE! :lol: 

i'm sitting here watching the sunday morning news shows and i come across this. thanks for the comic relief. 

next time i'm asked to "bring something interesting" for a food related event, this is on the top of my list.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Don't laugh! Just this sort of "cooking" will be featured on FoodTV by Sandra Lee, who's referred to on another foodie forum as the "Semi Ho Maiden."

For shame. For shame.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

castiron
be careful, I thing Sandra Lee is one of Kuans black book babes.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I....ummm.....you...uh....well....it's like this.....ummmm....I think......uh....I'm speechless.

:crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I started LOL when I read thew title of the post and it got funnier from there. Just what I needed. Thanks Kuan

Jock


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Darn, Castironchef, you beat me to it!! :lol:


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

What? No gravy?


----------



## cathy stapleton (Sep 28, 2005)

LOL o LOL

Problem is, now I can't get that Monty Python routine out of my head.

Now here's one of my faves that actually appears in a cookbook. It's from the Westcoast Celebrity Cookbook printed in Vancouver Canada in 1985 with the proceeds going to support food projects in Africa.

This one was submitted by musician, singer, songwriter Bryan Adams:

*Typical Adams Lunch*

1 14oz can baked beans
2 slices bread
butter

In a small saucepan, heat beans for 3 to 5 minutes. While beans are heating, toast bread. Spread lightly with butter. Spoon beans over toast.

Makes 2 servings.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

The lack of soul in his music is so much clearer now. Thanks.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

You guys would get a kick out of this if you haven't discovered it yet. A typical recipe from Ernest Matthew Mickler's White Trash Cooking, page 29:

*Single Boy's Breakfast*
Take one pound of pork sausages. Cook them evenly, pour off the fat. Add one and one half box soda crackers (unsalted) crumbled. Pour in one cup of boiling water. Cover tight and steam five minutes. Serve with fried sweet potatoes and plenty of hot, black coffee.


----------

